# Western Snow plow lights won't switch over????



## ivans snow plow

Hi all, I have the problem with my plow lights. All the lights work fine on the truck side but when I connect the plow the lights wont switch over? I bought brand new 9 pin repair connectors from truck side and plow side and still not switching over by the way turn signals working fine. I also bypassed the connectors to make sure, and still not switching over, it was working fine last couple weeks, could that be low beam relays????

thanks for your help


----------



## Mr.Markus

Do you have a switch in the cab? If so check to see if its connected or put the wires together to see if it's the switch. Sounds simple.


----------



## elite1msmith

is it a problem with the high beams as well , or just the low beams


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

My low beams went out and the high beams worked fine. It turned out that the bulb was bad. Hope that helps and good luck.


----------



## ivans snow plow

no low beam, markers, or high beam, just turn signals!


----------



## ivans snow plow

no, i dont have switch in the cab.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Start at the begining. What model, year truck, does it have a daytime running light module?


----------



## ivans snow plow

1999 GMC sierra 2500 with day time running lights with unimount western snow plow.


----------



## elite1msmith

when you plug the plow in , does the contoller turn on? and then when you unplug it , it should go off correct? 


Sounds to me, like the parking (aka marker lights) are not connected well enough or there is a break in your wire.

under the hood, normally on the drivers side, if you find your relays there will be a wire that runs from both of them to yoru parking light bulb.... check that

the way it works is simple. When you turn on your parking lights, power flows thru that spiced wire to each relay and then to the plow. - you have no parking lights on the plow - thats sign number 1

when you actually plug the plow in, the black and orange wire is a ground return. its basicly how the truck knows that the plow has been plugged in. -the ground return also must be connected and working for the relays to go on. - the orange and black wire is also suppost to turn the plow controller on. - sign number 2

once the relays have been "activated" power is re routed from your trucks head lights to your plow

Odds are because both relays are not working...the relays are good. Odds are because, im guessing your plow controller turns on when you plug the plow in.....the ground return wire is good.

the fact that you have no running lights, and no relays ---thats your best bet

on the relays xcheck for neg power (plow must be plugged in on pin 85 or 86... and also chek for postive power when your parking lights are on - pin 85 or 86

85 and 86 for this purpose are basicly the same thing...as long as one has postive power, and one has negative...(doesnt matter which)


----------



## Mr.Markus

Go through this checklist 

Snowplow headlamps
operate irregularly or not at
all. MAKE SURE YOUR PARKING BRAKE IS OFF CHECK ALL FUSES TEST OR REPLACE DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHT MODULE
iF THAT DOESN'T WORK

1. Bulbs are burned out or corroded. Replace bulbs. Clean the
contacts.

2. Wiring is incorrect and electrical
connections are corroded. Check and repair wiring. If
electrical connections are
corroded, clean connections.
3. Light relay(s) do not operate. Replace relay(s).

4. There are shorts or open wiring Vehicle headlights operate
irregularly or not at all.Check and repair wiring.

1. Wiring is incorrect and electrical
connections are corroded.Check and repair wiring. If
electrical connections are
corroded, clean connections.

2. Light relay(s) do not operate. Replace relay(s).

3. There are shorts or open wiring. Check and repair wiring
4. DRL’s Only: Power is interrupted.Turn light and/or ignition switch
on and off to cycle the circuitry


.


----------



## Crash935

No marker lights means no power to the relays, pull the drivers side marker lights assy off the truck and check the connection of the brown wire.


----------



## ivans snow plow

thanks guys, i found the problem, on one of the relays the pin is broken due to corrosion so i connect it and it switched over everything works fine. Do you know what is the part # for that relay and where i can buy it?


----------



## Crash935

Any western, fisher, boss dealer or napa. Part # is different for brand, bring the old one in with you.


----------



## ivans snow plow

thanks all of you.


----------

